# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اینم برنامه راهبردی من.....فقط مونده اجراش

## Neo.Healer

سلام
این برنامه ها ماهانه اس هر ماه ۴ هفته ..... هفتگیشم دارم
همه جمعه هام تعطیلی واسه جبرانی
خوبه؟ :Yahoo (35): 
فقط مونده اجراش

----------


## دلناز

آگه اجراکنی خوبه

----------


## HossEin_v

چقدر دقیق!! ماشالله
پارسال هم یادمه رتبه ت حدود 3-4هزار منظقه شد، پس شما راه خیلی سختی برا رسیدن به رشته ی مورد علاقه ت نداری ... موفق باشی  :Yahoo (81): 

من که اصلا نمیتونم اینطوری بخونم!  :Yahoo (4):  همینجوری فله ای میخونم درس ها رو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

برنامت خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (4):  

فقط فک کن ب این مشاورا نشونش بدی  :Yahoo (4):  میگن تا عید هرچی خوندی اما داری تا خرداد میخونی 

مثل برنامه های من  :Yahoo (110):  و بقیه!! باید این عمومیا تموم شن اونوقت تخصصی بمونه 


راستی من مرور ندیدم..مرور هم داری؟

----------


## Mr.Green

همه برنامه ها خوبن فقط مهم اجرای اونه..

امیدوارم موفق باشید همگی

----------


## Green Aurora

اینایی که رتبه برتر میشن چند دفعه میخونن کتاب تستاشونو؟ اصلا چطور مرور میکنن تا کی مطالبو تموم میکنن؟؟ اصلا راسته که با برنامه کانون میرن جلو؟؟؟ آخه کانون سه چهار دفعه به صورت کل مرور داره حالا جدای از این که مطالب ازمون قبلم تو ازمون جدید میاره...

----------


## Green Aurora

من هرچقدر برای فیزیک تست میزنم یا ریاضی ، بازم نمیتونم سوال کانونو جواب بدم. بنظرم سوالاشون غیر استاندارد و سلیقه ایه..بعد من نمیدونم چطور ی عده جوابشون میدن..

----------


## _Amirhosein_

برنامت خوبه
فقط دو چیز
یکی اینکه بعد عید و دوران عید هم عمومیاتو مرور میکنی ؟ چون توو برنامت نبود
حتی قبل عید هم ی برنامه مرور باشه باشه
دومیش هم اینکه اگه یه مبحثی برات سخته یا اولین باره میخونیش نگه ندار برا بعد عید
بعد عید معمولا یکم فشار و استرس زیاده ، آدم وقتی یه مبحث سختیو میخونه به مشکل برمیخوره زود کلافه میشه

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام
> این برنامه ها ماهانه اس هر ماه ۴ هفته ..... هفتگیشم دارم
> همه جمعه هام تعطیلی واسه جبرانی
> خوبه؟
> فقط مونده اجراش


سلام خسته نباشید برنامه عالیه فقط ی سوال الان مبنای این برنامه برنامه کانون هست یا اصلا جداس؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برنامت خیلی خوبه  
> 
> فقط فک کن ب این مشاورا نشونش بدی  میگن تا عید هرچی خوندی اما داری تا خرداد میخونی 
> 
> مثل برنامه های من  و بقیه!! باید این عمومیا تموم شن اونوقت تخصصی بمونه 
> 
> 
> راستی من مرور ندیدم..مرور هم داری؟


اوناییکه ممکنه حذف کنم گذاشتم آخر مثل هندسه و دینامیک که اگه وقت بود بخونم
راستش من زیاد با مرور خوب نیستم اگه همشو تا عید تموم کنم که نمیتونم!!!! بعدش کلا درس نمیخونم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برنامت خیلی خوبه  
> 
> فقط فک کن ب این مشاورا نشونش بدی  میگن تا عید هرچی خوندی اما داری تا خرداد میخونی 
> 
> مثل برنامه های من  و بقیه!! باید این عمومیا تموم شن اونوقت تخصصی بمونه 
> 
> 
> راستی من مرور ندیدم..مرور هم داری؟


انجمن هنگید 
برای مرور یکی کل جمعه های هفته مروره +یدونه ۴ هفته مرور اسفندماه که مثل پروژه طلایی قلم چیه 
برنامه چنتا مشاورو گذاشتم کنار هم شده این

اگه دینامیک رو  بذاریم کنار برنامه ام‌تا ۱۴ اردیبهشت تمومه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چقدر دقیق!! ماشالله
> پارسال هم یادمه رتبه ت حدود 3-4هزار منظقه شد، پس شما راه خیلی سختی برا رسیدن به رشته ی مورد علاقه ت نداری ... موفق باشی 
> 
> من که اصلا نمیتونم اینطوری بخونم!  همینجوری فله ای میخونم درس ها رو


ممنونم ازتون
منم تقریبا فله ایه اما با یه ساختار کلی.....چون اگه بدنامه اصلا نباشه گاهی یکساعت فکر میکنم که خب الان چی بخونم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برنامت خوبه
> فقط دو چیز
> یکی اینکه بعد عید و دوران عید هم عمومیاتو مرور میکنی ؟ چون توو برنامت نبود
> حتی قبل عید هم ی برنامه مرور باشه باشه
> دومیش هم اینکه اگه یه مبحثی برات سخته یا اولین باره میخونیش نگه ندار برا بعد عید
> بعد عید معمولا یکم فشار و استرس زیاده ، آدم وقتی یه مبحث سختیو میخونه به مشکل برمیخوره زود کلافه میشه


آره وقتی یدور درسو کامل تموم کردم دیگه ننوشتم توی برنامه اما جای خودش مرور یا موضوعی خوندن داره بسته به وضعیت اون موقع من
درسای سخت یا حجیمو اول گذاشتم بجز اونایی که ممکنه حذف کنم که دو درس هندسه و دینامیکه که گذاشتم آخر اگه ویت نشد حذف شن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام خسته نباشید برنامه عالیه فقط ی سوال الان مبنای این برنامه برنامه کانون هست یا اصلا جداس؟


سلام ممنون و همچنین
یه برنامه نیس 
برنامه کانون بخصوص توی عمومیا با آلفا مثبت
برای ریاضی و فیزیک ترتیب پایه ها و پیش زمینه ها و آلفا مثبت
مکتبستان و برنامه ریزی که خودم قبلا یاد گرفته بودم از مشاور 
کلا چنتا مدل برنامه ریزی رو گذاشتم کنار هم شده این 
قلم چی تنها شباهت و استفاده ای که ازش کردم توی زیست و هم عمومیا استفاده همزمانه پیش و پایه اس...بقیه چیزاس فرق داره

----------


## Heisenberg1997

بنظر من،اگه درس هارو تا اردیبهشت یا حتی خرداد تموم کنی و تند تند مرور کنی خیلی بهتره تااینکه زور بزنی که تا عید تموم شه ولی بدون مرور
الان تو این برنامه شما من مرور نمیبینیم
یعنی مثلا شما که زیست یک رو خوندین تا چهارماه بعدش مطالبش یادتون میمونه و روش مسلط هستین؟اگه ازاین نظر اوکی هستین که مسئله ای نیست ولی اگه اوکی نیستین بهتره یه تجدید نظری راجع به برنامتون بکنید و مرور داخلش بگنجونید.
چون وقتی به اخر برنامتون برسین ،عید شده و 3ماهو نیم تا کنکور میمونه و تازه متوجه میشین که هنو کلی کار برای درسایی دارین که خیلی وقته مرور نکردین و تقریبا فراموش کردین...

----------


## _StuBBorN_

جالبه  :Yahoo (35): 
پس تصمیم گرفتید بمونین . موفق باشید :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بنظر من،اگه درس هارو تا اردیبهشت یا حتی خرداد تموم کنی و تند تند مرور کنی خیلی بهتره تااینکه زور بزنی که تا عید تموم شه ولی بدون مرور
> الان تو این برنامه شما من مرور نمیبینیم
> یعنی مثلا شما که زیست یک رو خوندین تا چهارماه بعدش مطالبش یادتون میمونه و روش مسلط هستین؟اگه ازاین نظر اوکی هستین که مسئله ای نیست ولی اگه اوکی نیستین بهتره یه تجدید نظری راجع به برنامتون بکنید و مرور داخلش بگنجونید.
> چون وقتی به اخر برنامتون برسین ،عید شده و 3ماهو نیم تا کنکور میمونه و تازه متوجه میشین که هنو کلی کار برای درسایی دارین که خیلی وقته مرور نکردین و تقریبا فراموش کردین...


مرور هارو ننوشتم اونا سر جای خود هستن 
این فقط ساختار کلیه یدور تموم کردن مطلبه...چون مرور بسته به اینکه آدم چقد تسلط داره ممکنه طول سال متفاوت باشا واسه همین جمعه ها خالی گذاشتم کلا

----------


## Neo.Healer

> جالبه 
> پس تصمیم گرفتید بمونین . موفق باشید


آره متاسفانه
ممنون همچنبن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MehranWilson

> مرور هارو ننوشتم اونا سر جای خود هستن 
> این فقط ساختار کلیه یدور تموم کردن مطلبه...چون مرور بسته به اینکه آدم چقد تسلط داره ممکنه طول سال متفاوت باشا واسه همین جمعه ها خالی گذاشتم کلا


خب برنامه مرورات چجوریه ؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## arshaa

بزن بترکون

----------


## Dr.mahdis

خیلی عالیهههه... :Yahoo (72): 

موفق باشی
فقط بازه های مرورت چجوریاس؟ :Y (620):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خب برنامه مرورات چجوریه ؟


مرور استاندارد همون روز آخر هفته و ماه بعد و ۴ماه بعده 
من هر روز حدود ۱ تا ۱ونیم ساعت وقت مرور و جبرانی دارم
آخر هفته جمعه برنامه ندارم و کلا مروره 
آخر ماه ها برنامم سبکه تا مرور کلی بکنم 
و در نهایت بعد ۴ ماه همون بازه جمع بندی اسفنده و بعدیش بازه جبرانی خرداد
جدای ازینا چون برنامه اصلیم تا ۱۴ اردیبهشت تموم میشه در حد یکهفته اگا نیاز بود میتونم وسطا جا بذارم 
اما در کل با توجه به اون قلقی که از خودم دستمه نیازی بهش نیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خیلی عالیهههه...
> 
> موفق باشی
> فقط بازه های مرورت چجوریاس؟


ممنون 
این پست بالاییم گفتم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _.Reza._

من فقط یه چیز میگم
برنامه هرچی به زمان حال نزدیک تر باشه احتمال اجراش بیشتره
به نظر من عاقلانه نیست یکی تا یسال بعدشو بیاره رو کاغذ

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من فقط یه چیز میگم
> برنامه هرچی به زمان حال نزدیک تر باشه احتمال اجراش بیشتره
> به نظر من عاقلانه نیست یکی تا یسال بعدشو بیاره رو کاغذ


این برنامه معادل برنامه راهبردی قلم چیه نه روزانه 
در طول سال بر اساس نواقص و شرایطم برنامه هفتگی و روزانه رو تغییر میدم اما یه برنامه راهبردی کلی واسه سال لازممه 
وگرنه به خودت میای میبینی کنکور نزدیکه کلی مبحثم نخوندی

----------


## Ebrahim999

تصميم گرفتيد بمونيد پس
با ارزوي موفقيت ايشالا روزانه شهر خودتون بياري

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


سلام
این برنامه ها ماهانه اس هر ماه ۴ هفته ..... هفتگیشم دارم
همه جمعه هام تعطیلی واسه جبرانی
خوبه؟
فقط مونده اجراش

فایل پیوست 83269

فایل پیوست 83270

فایل پیوست 83271

فایل پیوست 83272

فایل پیوست 83273

فایل پیوست 83274

فایل پیوست 83275

فایل پیوست 83276

فایل پیوست 83277



برنامه ی خوبی است چند نکته ی خوبی که از این برنامه دیدم داشتن مبحث جدید تا اردیبهشت  /مبحثی بودن دروس اختصاصی و مکمل هم بودنشون /شخصی سازی برنامه ی کانون  وبنظرم یک برنامه دیگر رو هم با هاش مخلوط کردی /از پایه شروع کردن هم خیلی خوبه مثل شیمی که مباحث این ماه پیش نیاز ماه دیگر است /دینامیک و هندسه رو با  فاصله ی خوب در جای خوبی گزاشتی  ومی تونن مثل یک باکس وقت  برایت عمل کنند هر چند با حذف مخالفم اما  زا پاس خوبی است /بنظرم خودتم به همین دلیل اینجا گزاشتی شون /اینم بگم سعی کن بیشتر حجم موارد رو در 3 هفته ی اول تموم کنی / مرورت  رو همراه خوندن قرار بدی عالیه  / ازمون رو با کانون پیش می خوای بری یا نه  /البته بنظرم  کنارش از ازمون های مونتا و... استفاده کنی خوبه //به امید خدا سال دیگه   مصاحبتون رو به عنوا ن  رتبه ی 70 کنکور تجربی  ببینیم /_

----------


## dadash

توی زیست پیش دانشگاهی فصل 9 رو نذاشتی که............
فصل 6 فیزیک دوم یعنی گرما هم خوندنش ارزش داره هااااانذاشتی تو برنامه

----------


## HAMID_B

به عمل کار برآید به سخندانی نیست
برنامه ی خوبیه ولی نیاز به آزمون وخطا داره!
آزمون و خطا هم در سال کنکور خطرناکه!
قسمتی از برنامه رو اجرا کنید اگر خوب بود ادامه دهید.

----------


## Alfredo

به نظرم نه تنها طوفانی نیست بلکه خیلی هم سبکه این برنامتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alfredo


به نظرم نه تنها طوفانی نیست بلکه خیلی هم سبکه این برنامتون 


خب راهنماییش کن تا اگ مشکلی هس بر طرف بشه ! تا ما هم ی چیزی یاد بگیریم شاید چن سال دیگ کنکور دادیم و از این اموخته ها استفاده کنیم_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *آفرين برنامه خوبيه
> اما به نظرم ميشد تا عيد هم تموم كنى! چرا تا عيد ننوشتى
> بعد يه چيز ديگه آزمون ٣٠ فروردين جامع پايه سنجشو نميخواى بدى؟ اخه ديدم پيش گزاشتى بيشتر!*


نه خودم خونه آزمون میگیرم فقط ۳ تای آخر سنجشو میرم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> 
> 
> برنامه ی خوبی است چند نکته ی خوبی که از این برنامه دیدم داشتن مبحث جدید تا اردیبهشت  /مبحثی بودن دروس اختصاصی و مکمل هم بودنشون /شخصی سازی برنامه ی کانون  وبنظرم یک برنامه دیگر رو هم با هاش مخلوط کردی /از پایه شروع کردن هم خیلی خوبه مثل شیمی که مباحث این ماه پیش نیاز ماه دیگر است /دینامیک و هندسه رو با  فاصله ی خوب در جای خوبی گزاشتی  ومی تونن مثل یک باکس وقت  برایت عمل کنند هر چند با حذف مخالفم اما  زا پاس خوبی است /بنظرم خودتم به همین دلیل اینجا گزاشتی شون /اینم بگم سعی کن بیشتر حجم موارد رو در 3 هفته ی اول تموم کنی / مرورت  رو همراه خوندن قرار بدی عالیه  / ازمون رو با کانون پیش می خوای بری یا نه  /البته بنظرم  کنارش از ازمون های مونتا و... استفاده کنی خوبه //به امید خدا سال دیگه   مصاحبتون رو به عنوا ن  رتبه ی 70 کنکور تجربی  ببینیم /_


ممنونم ازتون :Y (467):  :Y (467):  :Y (467):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به عمل کار برآید به سخندانی نیست
> برنامه ی خوبیه ولی نیاز به آزمون وخطا داره!
> آزمون و خطا هم در سال کنکور خطرناکه!
> قسمتی از برنامه رو اجرا کنید اگر خوب بود ادامه دهید.


فصل۹ پیش....
الان چک گردم برنامه های هفتگی رو جاش توی هقته ی اول برنامه ماه ششم در کنار قارچ هاس 
و هفته دومم آغازیان به تنهایی میاد
در مورد فیزیک دوم من چون کاروانرژی و دینامیکو یجا نوشتم و اگه دقت کنید توی پاه های آخر گنجونده شده منظورم از فصل۴و۵ دوم ....فشار و گرما بودن ...... از روی کتابدرسی ننوشتم شماره فصلارو

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به نظرم نه تنها طوفانی نیست بلکه خیلی هم سبکه این برنامتون


طوفان من در حد نسیمم باشه کافیه که هیچ زیادم هست :Yahoo (68): 
انقدم سبک نی.....یه برنامه قابل اجراس ....قبلنا برنامه میریختم در حدی که ۱۵ ساعت در روز و... اما دیدنش آدمو میترسوند چه برسه به اجرا

----------


## Special-Girl

_عالی به معنای واقعی 
‌انشاالله پر قدرت اجراش میکنی و به هدفت میرسی 

من که دو روزه مریض شدم و از کورس افتادم عقب :/
‌هیی روزگار_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _عالی به معنای واقعی 
> ‌انشاالله پر قدرت اجراش میکنی و به هدفت میرسی 
> 
> من که دو روزه مریض شدم و از کورس افتادم عقب :/
> ‌هیی روزگار_


ممنون موفق باشید :Yahoo (79):

----------


## aminz

برنامت خوبه فقط این نیست اره منم میتونم بگم مثلا 3 هفته این موارد تموم خواهد شد مهم اجرا کردنه مهم چه جوری خوندنه نه صرفا خوندن راستی مباحث سنگین ریاضی (مقاطع و هندسه )  نذار اخر کار                       :Yahoo (76):   گام اول = شروع طوفان (خداییش خیلی خندیدم جالب بود  )

----------


## ha.hg

سلام در مورد زیست اگه پیوستگی مطالب رو رعایت میکردی بهتر بود مثلا اول زیست 1رو کامل بخونی بعد 2و در اخر پیش .

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام در مورد زیست اگه پیوستگی مطالب رو رعایت میکردی بهتر بود مثلا اول زیست 1رو کامل بخونی بعد 2و در اخر پیش .


کنکور ۹۷ زیست رو ۶۶٪ زدم واسه همین مطالبو بلدم تقریبا و واسه ترکیبی خوندن نیازی نی بترتیب بخونم 
اینجوری ندشتم چون حس کردم اون موقع آخر سال خیلی از مطالب پایه ای گذشته

----------


## DR._.ALI

از 10/1 الی 6/2 کسی تو اون زمان فک نکنم ریاضی هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی بخونه هر چند بنظرم واسه کسی که هدفش رشته ی تاپی هست حذف کردن مباحث کلا چیز بیخود و بی معنی هست چون حتی زدن یه تست از اون مبحث که قرار بوده حذف بشه میتونه سرنوشت یه نفر رو عوض کنه!موفق باشی

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21):  برنامه باید برنامه باشد برنامه ای که برنامه نباشد برنامه نیست که

----------


## HossEin_v

> ممنونم ازتون
> منم تقریبا فله ایه اما با یه ساختار کلی.....چون اگه بدنامه اصلا نباشه *گاهی یکساعت فکر میکنم که خب الان چی بخونم*


*یعنی دیگه در این حد*؟!!  :Yahoo (4): 
برنامه هر روز من تقریبا ثابته ( میدونم که قراره چی بخونم ) ولی مشخص نکردم که حتما تا 4هفته دیگه باید چی خونده بشه و دقیقا 4 هفته بعدش چی شروع بشه، چون اگه سر 4 هفته اونی که میخواستم تموم نشده باشه اونوقت برنامه ی 4هفته های بعدیشو بهم میزنه و همینجوری همش تا آخر بصورت دومینو وار کل برنامه رو مختل میکنه! اینجوری باعث ایجاد استرس میشه بنظرم ... حالا شما خود دانی! خودت بهتر میدونی چطوری راحتی و چطوری نتیجه میگیری چون شرایط آدم ها با همدیگه فرق داره ( ضمننا من اصلا درحدی نیستم که بخوام به کسی مشاوره بدم و راهنماییش کنم!! همیشه توی زندگیم واسه دیگران درس عبرت بودم تا اینکه بخوام الگو باشم  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Green Aurora

گفتیاین ساختار کلی برای یدور خوندن مطلبه.شما خودتون قصد دارید مطالب رو چند دفعه بخونید؟
پارسال زیستتوچنددفعه خوندی که تونستی شصت درصد بزنی؟؟

----------


## kimia_prsk

سلام برنامه تون خیلی خفنه 
منم ازاین برنامه ها میخوام ولی چون میدونم عملی نمیشه نمیریزم :Yahoo (21): تقصیر مدرسه س دوستان میگن مدرسه رو جدی نگیر شما توصیه ت چیه؟سه روز درهفته روزی ۹ساعت :Yahoo (21):  مدرسه ام میام خونه ۲ساااعت باید بخوابم :/

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط kimia_prsk


سلام برنامه تون خیلی خفنه 
منم ازاین برنامه ها میخوام ولی چون میدونم عملی نمیشه نمیریزمتقصیر مدرسه س دوستان میگن مدرسه رو جدی نگیر شما توصیه ت چیه؟سه روز درهفته روزی ۹ساعت مدرسه ام میام خونه ۲ساااعت باید بخوابم :/


مدرسه سه روز عالیه دیگه 
غیر ازین داغون میشی از نظر روحی

فرستاده شده از BND-L21ِ من با Tapatalk_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> گفتیاین ساختار کلی برای یدور خوندن مطلبه.شما خودتون قصد دارید مطالب رو چند دفعه بخونید؟
> پارسال زیستتوچنددفعه خوندی که تونستی شصت درصد بزنی؟؟


قصد من با توحه به سطحم خواهد بود الان معلوم نیس حداقل ۲_۳بار البته کلی و به سبک جمع بندی 
پارسال یکبار کتابدرسی یکبار خط ویژه ...متاسفانه چوب مرور نکردنمو خوردم

----------


## yashar.b

> قصد من با توحه به سطحم خواهد بود الان معلوم نیس حداقل ۲_۳بار البته کلی و به سبک جمع بندی 
> پارسال یکبار کتابدرسی یکبار خط ویژه ...متاسفانه چوب مرور نکردنمو خوردم



ععععع خط ویژه برا زیست خوندین شمام 
میشه بگین نظرتنو نسبت بهش ؟
من منابعم برا زیست خط ویژه + نشر الگو + آزمون زیسته خیلی سبزه ، به نظرتون ترتیب خوندش به چ شکلی باشه خوبه ؟
ینی اول ی قسمت از کتاب درسی بعد همون قسمت از خط ویژه بعد تستاش از نشر الگو 
یا اینه ک نه کلن خط ویژه رو واسه جمع بندی مباحث بخونم در بازه های مرور ؟؟
واسه تست زمان دارم آزمون زیستو میخام بزنم ، نشر الگو رو زمان نمیگرم 
آآ ی سوال دیگه : تست های کنکورو از الان برسی کنیم یا بزاریم کلن واسه بعد عید واسه سه روز یکبار(منظورم اینه بعد اینکه کل مباحثو خوندیم بعد حالا در قالب 3 روز یکبار یا هر چی ) ؟؟
از دوستان دیگه هم هر کی میدونست نظرشو بگه ممنون میشم  :Yahoo (6): 
وااای چقد سوال پرسیدم ، ببخشید واقعن شرمنده  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ععععع خط ویژه برا زیست خوندین شمام 
> میشه بگین نظرتنو نسبت بهش ؟
> من منابعم برا زیست خط ویژه + نشر الگو + آزمون زیسته خیلی سبزه ، به نظرتون ترتیب خوندش به چ شکلی باشه خوبه ؟
> ینی اول ی قسمت از کتاب درسی بعد همون قسمت از خط ویژه بعد تستاش از نشر الگو 
> یا اینه ک نه کلن خط ویژه رو واسه جمع بندی مباحث بخونم در بازه های مرور ؟؟
> واسه تست زمان دارم آزمون زیستو میخام بزنم ، نشر الگو رو زمان نمیگرم 
> آآ ی سوال دیگه : تست های کنکورو از الان برسی کنیم یا بزاریم کلن واسه بعد عید واسه سه روز یکبار(منظورم اینه بعد اینکه کل مباحثو خوندیم بعد حالا در قالب 3 روز یکبار یا هر چی ) ؟؟
> از دوستان دیگه هم هر کی میدونست نظرشو بگه ممنون میشم 
> وااای چقد سوال پرسیدم ، ببخشید واقعن شرمنده


خط ویژه انگار یه چکیده فوق العاده از فاگو و آیکیوعه 
خیلی خوبه خوندنش در مورد زمانش اول کتاب درسی بعد کتاب تست د نهایت خط ویژه....ارزششو داره مثل کتابدرسی چندبارم بخونی
کنکور ۹۷ رو اصلا نبین ......اما بقیه رو کار کن و نکاتشو در بیار اینجوری قلق طرح سوال کنکور دستت میاد.....همچنین وقتی سه روز یکبار میدی بجز کنکور ۹۶و۹۵ بقیه رو زمان اختصاصی رو ۱۵مین کمتر در نظر بگیر چون با ایده سوالا آشنا بودی 
در مورد زماندار ....زیست زمان مهمه اما فهمیدن خیلی مهمتره با همین شیوه ای که گفتین نشرالگو بدون زمان بزنید و خوب بررسیش کنید
آزمون خیلی سبز هم که بعد یدور اتمام زیست بزتیدش زماندار آزمونی

----------


## yashar.b

> خط ویژه انگار یه چکیده فوق العاده از فاگو و آیکیوعه 
> خیلی خوبه خوندنش در مورد زمانش اول کتاب درسی بعد کتاب تست د نهایت خط ویژه....ارزششو داره مثل کتابدرسی چندبارم بخونی
> کنکور ۹۷ رو اصلا نبین ......اما بقیه رو کار کن و نکاتشو در بیار اینجوری قلق طرح سوال کنکور دستت میاد.....همچنین وقتی سه روز یکبار میدی بجز کنکور ۹۶و۹۵ بقیه رو زمان اختصاصی رو ۱۵مین کمتر در نظر بگیر چون با ایده سوالا آشنا بودی 
> در مورد زماندار ....زیست زمان مهمه اما فهمیدن خیلی مهمتره با همین شیوه ای که گفتین نشرالگو بدون زمان بزنید و خوب بررسیش کنید
> آزمون خیلی سبز هم که بعد یدور اتمام زیست بزتیدش زماندار آزمونی


مرسی از توضیحاتتون ، ایشالا امسال به هدفتون برسین  :Y (694):

----------

